# A Movie Trilogy - What's Your Favorite?



## Alan G (Feb 21, 2014)

Every now and then one of Hollywood's films get done and redone and then done again. A film falling into that category is admittedly one of my favorites. Since this is obviously an older audience I was curious as to which of these three versions of a particular film's plot might be your own personal favorite? Choices are....

The Shop Around the Corner (1940) - Starring James Stewart & Margaret Sullavan

In The Good Old Summertime (1949) - Starring Judy Garland & Van Johnson

You've Got Mail (1998) - Starring Tom Hanks & Meg Ryan


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

I like the first one, original.  I don't usually see remakes that turn out to be my fave  Good post, now I am trying to think of a trilogy of remakes  Any thing that gets me to using my brain is a good thing, LOL!! Denise


----------



## Alan G (Feb 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I like the first one, original.  I don't usually see remakes that turn out to be my fave  Good post, now I am trying to think of a trilogy of remakes  Any thing that gets me to using my brain is a good thing, LOL!! Denise



Well keep thinking.... 

I've got one more in the cue for later but that's about it for me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok Alan  I think I have one to list for you  Yes, The Day the Earth Stood Still, nothing like the original with Michael Rennie imo.  The newer version with Keanu Reeves was just ok for an otherwise boring evening.  I think a lot of people think newer movies are better because of special effects, HD clarity etc.  To me it's more then all that to make a memorable classic.  Just my opinion again Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

"You've Got Mail" (which is grammatically incorrect and should be "Ya'll Has Gots Male") was enjoyable.  But, I'm a sucker for the old Jimmy Stewart movies.  Personally, I can't stand it when good old movies, or even bad ones, are remade.  They always suck.  Don't these fools have any original ideas???  Now, a bit off topic which is what we do best here, I've always loved The Thin Man series.  Pure gold.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, like  The Fly, how could anyone improve on that last scene where Vincent's face is on the teenie fly saying "hep me, somebody hep me".  Or I guess in our case, it would have to be Phils face, LOL!!  Love you Phil!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, like  The Fly, how could anyone improve on that last scene where Vincent's face is on the teenie fly saying "hep me, somebody hep me".  Or I guess in our case, it would have to be Phils face, LOL!!  Love you Phil!!



When I was a kid, after seeing that flick, the finally scene gave me nightmares for a week.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

poor baby  I don't know why those types of movies never seemed to effect me that way.  That's scarey, I thought they were fun!!  I'm trying to think of the ones that did scare me.  One I wished I'd never seen was Seven.


----------

